# Char Broil Offset upgrades/mods



## adkhorasani (Feb 11, 2015)

very interested in mods for my off set smoker, specifically better seal all around, firebox improvements (just using that grate I burn through so much lump and I know it could be better) chimney improvements, really anything to sustain temps better, and an actual thermo read out instead of the general warm, ideal hot job they come with. I've tried random searches but haven't come up with anything really, not opposed to doing some work myself or purchasing retro fit pieces, any and all assistance and direction pointing would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 11, 2015)

Hello.  

Without meat, get a fire going in there to create smoke.  Small fire, BIG smoke!  You can even spray a little water on the coals to create BIG white smoke.  What you want to do is see where the smoke leaks are.  Mark the leaks, open the lid and allow the fire to burn down or go out.  When the smoker cools seal every leak you can using stove rope, high temp silicone, bbq gasket and such.  Next, if you have a thin flimsy fire grate use it as a template and build or have built a grate out of 1/2" concrete reinforcing steel ( rebar ).  That thin grate will sag with heat and will rest on the ash cutting off air flow to your coals.  No air flow no heat.  Other option is build a charcoal basket.  You can find baskets in the build section.  Leave that exhaust fully open and use the intake vent to control the heat.  Last tip is go buy a cheap garden trowel.  Knock the wooden handle off and weld a 2-2 1/2' piece of that rebar to the shovel.  Now you can gently scoop out the ash without them blowing all over your meat and you won't burn your hands.  I also have one more option for you if you feel brave.  

Offsets can be hard to control temperatures.  Thought you might be interested in having a look.  ( Link below )  This isn’t mine.  I ran across it on the net.  I used an offset for almost 20 yrs. And I welded for about that time.  I can’t believe I never thought of this.  Looks easy to build and the idea is sound.  I have built a couple reverse flow smokers and they work well.  This is just such an easy conversion and controlling temp would be so much easier especially if you add a needle valve after the propane regulator.  Shouldn’t break the bank either.  Add the AMNPS to provide smoke and you’re off and running.  Be sure to seal any smoke leaks with high temp silicone.  Just food for thought.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

http://users.wbsnet.org/n0yk/charbroil silver.htm

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8


----------

